# cpt code 99386 and colon screening



## ilvchopin (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use the preventative medicine cpt code 99386, (initial comprehensive preventive medicine evaluation and management of an ind. inc. an age/gender approp hx, exam,counseling/antic. guidance/risk factor reduction iintervention, and the ordering of lab/dx proc, new pt 18-39 years), in place of a consult or new pt code, if pt is there for exam prior to a colorectal cancer screening? or is it only for strict intervention type things? like tobacco use or alcohol use? Thanks in advance..also if this code won't work..how to get paid when pt came for crc screening, we got paid for that, but they won't pay for estab ov, saying need special cpt code..anyone know what that is?


----------

